# Metro Parks Buck



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

Was out steelhead fishing on the Rock this morning when I stumbled across this beast. Called the metro parks for a carcass tag and was told no. 

Way too many details for a post. Certainly disappointing when I learned from the ranger how these situations are handled


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Were you able to tell what killed it ??
EB


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a nice one. To bad it won't be appreciated.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's amazing how a deer with mass like that could break off his left beam like that.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> It's amazing how a deer with mass like that could break off his left beam like that.


One word-Warrior!
(Likely starved to death while chasing all the does!)


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Prolly got hit by a car or fell off a cliff Rack smashed into the pavement. Ya when it comes to taking stuff outa of all the metroparks its always a no. Were lucky we are able to take fish outa the parks. Its set up like that to protect nature from people. Lots of people visit our local metroparks. State parks are a diff story, you can salvage or take what ya want but there also tends to be less human pressure in those areas since they tend to be more rural.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its just a shame they wouldn't let you have it as its just going to waste. use to be able to get a tag for road kills in Indiana. but now if its a nice buck its my understanding that they charge you based on the size of the rack. but I've seen a few big deer on the side of the road with their heads or racks missing.

a few yrs ago we were hunting down at brookville lake. making the drive each morning. we seen this huge buck with a monster rack standing near the road 2 mornings. then another morning in the same spot where we had seen the deer their was a huge body on the side of the road with no head. stay safe.
sherman


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

He died at a water source so maybe EHD


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've hunted the same property for more than 25 yrs. Over the years there were some nice(full-bodied) bucks taken but they all had what we called "basket" racks(tight-no width, short main beams and g's). That is til I bumped two big-racks bedded down with a late heat doe in the snow during muzz season one year. I got the bigger one(which happened to also have the bigger rack). Was a nice 11 pt, with both g-4's broken off at the main beam which would have made him a 13! He obviously was the baddest deer around there and had many scars to prove it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Beautiful rack! I would guess it got hit by a car or fell off a cliff to have that main beam broken like that! 

The metroparks won't even let you pick a blackberry. A little bird might starve if you do...


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

I found a dead buck mid-river before that big rain... couldn't confirm what killed it as it was already on its way out but guessing by the missing patches of hair it was a car.
Definitely a trophy though!


----------

